# Laws on hunting using running dogs canada



## The traveller (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been contemplating emigrating to canada, but no way in hell will I be leaving my dogs behind
I own several running dogs saluki and collie greyhound
What I need to know is if it is legal to use running dogs to hunt any of the following quarry; rabbits/hares/red fox/raccoon and I would also be interested in running coyotes... If its legal I would obtain a dog or several suitable for the task
I am based in europe.

thanks folks. The traveller


----------



## youngbuck711 (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure on the laws, but I would guess you're good in Alberta or Saskatchewan for running dogs on yotes. I'm originally from Alberta and my dad's good friend used to run greyhounds on yotes. It was some of the most fun I ever had as a kid, bombing through the field in his old dodge truck, chasing after those suckers!

I know guys do it and it would be pretty hard to get away with it if it wasn't legal. Saskatchewan actually has a really good bounty on yotes right now. They just want feet, so you can still keep hide for cash plus collect bounty.


----------



## The traveller (Nov 1, 2012)

Thankyou for your reply, I have read many accounts of hunting coyote with staghounds in the US and I am intrigued
The more I can learn about legal hunting with running dogs the better, Im also interested in doing a bit of shooting and fishing but thats a different subject as my first love is running dogs
:beer:


----------

